# Your Travel Pics



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

I've only made one thread so far, but may make more.

anyway, I did New York,New York










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=460832

if you want you can still post comments. it's not too old yet


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Mr_Denmark said:


> ^Looking forward to it!


It's very possible, that we make a trip to your hometown as well. My wife never was there :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Great - if you guys do you better take a lot of pics you hear!!!! - It's always great to see how others see your own place


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Washington, DC, US
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=399127









Erie, PA, US
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=399127









Ottawa, ON, CA
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=404893









Gatineau/Hull, QC, CA
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=404893


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

1.Laayoune- Autumn 2004 , Morocco 










2.Europe seen the Mirador of Perdicaris (Tangier) Summer 2005 -Morocco










3. Trondeheim Duc Palace (Tangier), Summer 2005 - Morocco




























4. Old British quarter of Tangier, Summer 2005 - Morocco


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Great pics mate - any links/threads?


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

Unfortunately i havent had the opportunity yet to travel as much as i'd like to... but oh well... those days will come...
Here is where i have been though:

Toronto, Ontario - Canada:









Peterborough, Ontario - Canada:









Niagara Falls, Ontario Canada / New York USA:









Buffalo, New York - USA:









My old hometown of Oakwood, Ontario - Canada:









Copenhagen, Zealand - Denmark:









Allinge, Bornholm - Denmark:









Hammerknuden, Bornholm - Denmark:









Tegn, Bornholm - Denmark:









Rønne, Bornholm - Denmark:









Gudhjem, Bornholm - Denmark:









Elsingore, Zealand - Denmark:









Karslunde, Zealand - Denmark:









Moen's Cliffs, Møn - Denmark:









Malmø - Sweden:









I was in Prague some months ago, but i never had my camera on me so i got no photos from there...


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

i finaly made another thread 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=468488

DC & Chicago!(from the air)


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow - very nice! :happy:


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

amsterdam










atlanta










austin










crawford (home of dubya!)










denver










hiroshima










kure (japan)










las cruces (new mexico)










london










montreal










nashville










new orleans










new york










philadelphia










pittsburgh










providence










roissey (france)










san antonio










tilburg (netherlands)










tucson (arizona)










washington, dc


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pictures all :yes: - but quite a few is forgetting the links to the photothreads! 

Come on guys!


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

@Jmancuso: Would you like to place some of your pictures of Amsterdam and Tilburg in the Dutch section of SSC? I'm sure many of the Dutch forummers would appreciate this.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

Ramses said:


> @Jmancuso: Would you like to place some of your pictures of Amsterdam and Tilburg in the Dutch section of SSC? I'm sure many of the Dutch forummers would appreciate this.


i could do this.


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

Some trips worth telling about

*>> Marrakech & The Atlas <<*  
*february 2005* 
*Personal rating: 10/10*









*>> Casablanca <<*
*february 2005* 
*Personal rating: 5/10**










*>> Barcelona <<*
*february 2006* 
*Personal rating: 8/10* 









*>> Nice & Monaco <<*
*June 2006* 
*Personal rating: 7/10*









*>> Copenhagen & Malmö <<*
*July 2006* 
*Personal rating: 8/10*









*>> Jakarta <<*
*August 2006* 
*Personal rating: 6/10*








*
>> Bali <<*
*August 2006* 
*Personal rating: 8/10*









*>> Singapore <<*
*August 2006* 
*Personal rating: 9/10*









*>> Turin <<*
*October 2006* 
*Personal rating: 7/10*









*>> San Francisco <<*
*February 2007* 
*Personal rating: 9/10*









*(Coming soon: Riga, Lativa & Moshi Region, Tanzania)*


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Two external links (to airliners.net).
My trip reports on
VIE-FRA-YXY-ANC-FRA-VIE










and
VIE-FRA-HEL-FRA-VIE


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Pansea Beach - Phuket island - Thailand (July 05)




























Sydney (Sept 06)




















Melbourne (home base- photos from SSC)




























Great Ocean Road- Victoria (Aus)




















Singapore (June 06)




















apart of Melb ones- rest of photos are mine

Enjoy !


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*Nobody travel to south america  *


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

*MUNICH*


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

This is my LOWER AUSTRIA appreciation thread.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Apteryx said:


> I'm Sorry, but I don't have any on-line diary of my trip, just the photos on my hard disk... If i was off-topic please excuse me and erase the post


No no it's alright - what you should/could do ( if you ofcause wants to ) is to make the threads in the "Cityscapes and Skyline Photos" and then add the links here 


( the idea of the thread was that it serves as an overview of the photothreads by the members )


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

My galleries are far from full, but oh well... something's better than nothing...

Hong Kong/Macau




























Beijing



















Barcelona









More will follow...


----------



## Vrachar (Jun 17, 2005)

Great idea, great thread! :master: kay:

Here're the links to my photothreads:

*Zagreb*, Croatia (2008): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=628584 **new*











*Bangkok & Pattaya*, Thailand (2008): http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598148 











*Madeira*, Portugal (2007): http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519174




















*Wien*, Austria (2007): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=526160











*Copenhagen*, Denmark (2006): http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=410814











*Stockholm*, Sweden (2006): http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=408728











*Berlin*, Germany (2006): http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=405782











*Dresden*, Germany (2006): http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=404855











*Porto*, Portugal (2004): http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=392501











:cheers1:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Great pics guys!


I have a small update too..

*Lübeck* - Germany: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=517538









*Hamburg* - Germany: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=523877


----------



## Ton-Tille (Aug 19, 2007)

Here is my threads:
Hong kong http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=517324

Other Asian cities http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=522557


----------



## Sikario (Feb 5, 2005)

Here are photos from some recent trips in Europe, click each image to go to the gallery.

Granada and Andalucia, Spain



Munich and Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Bavarian Alps



Prague


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^ :applause:


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

managed to make only one thread so far, for the only travel i've done overseas.:lol: 
for local travels, we usually post them on each location's specific threads, but i do have some non-ssc links to galleries in my sig for them


*bangkok*, thailand









hopefully something will be added on this post in the next few years. and great job everyone in this thread btw. :cheers:


----------



## Ton-Tille (Aug 19, 2007)

Update
new york http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=538158


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Very nice mate!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Once I find the time for it, there'll be three more Italian galleries on here. I promise!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Finally:










VENICE October 2007


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Lovely pics mate!


----------



## Pacific_leopard (Apr 9, 2006)

ILOILO, Philippines..


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

stunning pics


----------



## chris2007 (Mar 27, 2007)

I have so far uploaded photos of Austria and Greek Islands in my webpage. There are more photos on England, Wales, France, Netherlands, Italy, Spain, Belgium, Czech, Germany and Australia to come


----------



## emiburni (Dec 25, 2006)

Puerto Madryn-Argentina:lol:

This is a part of Pataginia.. all is amazing here





Puerto Pirámides-Argentina



Buenos Aires-Argentina


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

My first update in quite a while:

INNSBRUCK (Austria )


----------



## emiburni (Dec 25, 2006)

Puerto Madryn-Argentina:lol:

This is a part of Pataginia.. all is amazing here





Puerto Pirámides-Argentina



Buenos Aires-Argentina







La Plata-Argentina





Pergamino- Argentina

[/

Rosario- Argentina

[URL=http://imageshack.us]




Córdoba-Argentina







Tarija-Bolivia


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

If you'd like to see my Thailand travel pics please follow this link... 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=581259

*Bangkok*









*Ayutthaya*









*Lop Buri*









I hope you enjoy...


----------



## Ton-Tille (Aug 19, 2007)

Bangkok
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=586748


----------



## paral0c0 (Nov 29, 2007)

Bosnia and Herzegovina summer 2007:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=533718

Rotterdam November 2007:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537382


----------



## BNE01 (Mar 29, 2008)

This is my favourite photo from my recent trip to South America:









Everybody should walk the Inca Trail once in their lives!


----------



## David Noguera (Apr 17, 2007)

*San Francisco*





*Panama*


[img=http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/5338/fotosdepanama153uc1.jpg]
[img=http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/5338/fotosdepanama153uc1.8d143d92ed.jpg]


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*CROATIA 2oo7*





















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18823466&postcount=162

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19501833&postcount=169

I had a great time there! :banana:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

TRANS BALKAN EXPRESS


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

ROMA


----------



## swedensurfer (Jul 2, 2008)

*ABRUZZO ITALY*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i have been in abruzzo an country of italy it has been very fantastic an clean and green land with many castle,in somethings is better than tuscany too wasn't an famous land so in this period is beginning famous with many publicities and thanks to the new airport and new intercontinental destination in the bigger and modern city pescara,this is similar to californian cities in many things i have to say which is very nice.the middle of the country is very beautiful and very green is similar to my sweden in fact is one of the "green country" of europe. I put some photoes that i saw in this forum so aren't god ,live is better.

CAMPO IMPERATORE
http://www.montegeologo.com/Archivio...a/Svaccata.htm

PESCARA
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=631197
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=627076

ABRUZZO IN GENERAL
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=593393
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=627076

say your opinion


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

A few from this summer:

*Stockholm* - Sweden: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=674380









*Rome* - Italy: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=652720


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

Indonesia

*Semarang*









*Demak*









*Kudus*









*Yogyakarta*









*Prambanan*









*Parangtritis Beach*









*Borobudur*









They all can be visited here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=680994 - enjoy...!!! :cheers1:


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

wow you guys are awesome photographers!!

Here's a few newish ones of mine

Frederick, MD








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=667890

The New York Area








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=687258

Baltimore








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=674452

Dallas and Ft. Worth








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=640071


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^wow - cool lighting shot! :happy:


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Hanoi in Winter*

Go fishing in Thu Le Lake:


----------



## nitenite (Oct 3, 2008)

*Journey*

The journey to Lahaska is now easier than before but don't imagine that tourism in Tibet is departure to get any more contented Birmingham hotel


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Hoan Kiem Lake - Hanoi Capital - Vietnam*




























Hoan Kiem Lake (Vietnamese: Hồ Hoàn Kiếm, meaning "Lake of the Returned Sword" or "Lake of the Restored Sword", also known as Hồ Gươm - Sword Lake) is a lake in the historical center of Hanoi, the capital city of Vietnam. The lake is one of the major scenic spots in the city and serves as a focal point for its public life.

According to the legend, emperor Le Loi handed a magic sword called Heaven's Will which brought him victory in his revolt against the Chinese Ming Dynasty back to the Golden Turtle God (Kim Qui) in the lake and hence gave it its present name (the lake was formerly known as "Luc Thuy" meaning "Green Water"). The Tortoise Tower (Thap Rua) standing on a small island near the center of lake is linked to the legend.

Large soft-shell turtles, either of the species Rafetus swinhoei or a separate species named Rafetus leloii in honor of the emperor, have been sighted in the lake. The species is critically endangered and the number of individuals in the lake is unclear.

Near the northern shore of the lake lies Jade Island on which the Ngoc Son Temple (Jade Mountain Temple) stands. The temple was erected in the 18th century. It honors the 13-century military leader Tran Hung Dao who distinguished himself in the fight against the Yuan Dynasty, Van Xuong, a scholar, and Nguyen Van Sieu, a Confucian master and famous writer in charge of repairs made to the temple in 1864. Jade Island is connected to the shore by the wooden red-painted Huc Bridge (The Huc, meaning Morning Sunlight Bridge).

Source: here


----------



## drink.think (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow!Thanks for the picture


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

Here's some pics from my '2008 batch':

*Tel Aviv:*





































*Kaliah Beaches (Dead See):*



















*Jerusalem:*









































































*Bethlehem:*
































































*Hebron:*























































*Madrid:*


----------



## milos (Dec 24, 2005)

Here the reports & pics from my interrail trip in 2007! One part is missing but I still hope that you will enjoy it (although it’s in Serbian  ).

Berlin











Paris










San Sebastian, Lisbon and Porto




























Madrid, Sevilla and Malaga




























Barcelona










Milan, Naples and Pompei




























:cheers:


----------



## mac71 (Dec 14, 2005)

These are the places I visited in summer 2008.
Enjoy.


Honolulu, Hawaii












Los Angeles, California












Laguna Beach, California












San Diego, California












Tijuana, Mexico












Las Vegas, Nevada












New York City, New York











:goodbye:


----------



## leviaragon (Feb 6, 2009)

*Philippines*

*Welcome Philippines*
shangri la








plantation bay








lake danao



























El Nido, Palawan, Philipppines


----------



## leviaragon (Feb 6, 2009)

*Philippines*

*Welcome To Philippines*

El Nido, Palawan, Philippines









Underground River, Palwan, Philippines

















Bohol, Philippines



























Coron, Palwan, Philippines









photos coustesy of flickr


----------



## mihai_alex (May 3, 2008)

http://studentaporno.espiruharet.ro/index.php?c=viral&m=index&id=0a50060389166199412a8e87cae01e55


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Mount Kinabalu*, SABAH, east malaysia









for those who knoe Chinese...http://forum.discoversabah.net/viewthread.php?tid=296&extra=page=1
*Mysterious Pyramid 神秘金字塔*









*Rainbow Ladder to heaven 彩虹梯*









view of Hundred year - Rainbow and Pyramid 









Paragliding at Mount KK!!


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

LAND BELOW THE WIND

sunset at Tanjung Aru beach, Kota Kinabalu, SABAH, East msia
































@flickr

LAND BELOW THE WIND


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Maybe it's too much to ask that people look at the first post...*

*THIS THREAD IS ABOUT PEOPLE'S TRAVEL PICS!
( and linking to their threads with them )

Not random Flickr pics...*

Shouldn't be too hard to understand - it even says so in the title! :|

( thanks to those doing it right btw )​


----------



## go2sky (Feb 9, 2009)

Here are some photos from my trips:

Thailand


Dominican Republic


Mexico


Philippines


Belize


----------



## Rodel (May 6, 2006)

Paris, France


----------



## Rodel (May 6, 2006)

The Banaue Rice Terraces, Philippines


----------



## Pimpmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

witsundauys australia


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

*Asia’s Top Ten Luxury Hotels*
http://vietnambefriend.blogspot.com/2009/06/asias-top-ten-luxury-hotels.html

Randy Lynch, founder and seasoned traveller of U.S. based luxury travel firm Kipling & Clark has compiled a list of his favourite hotels in the Asian region which has now been released by the guide.










The list features the top ten luxury hotels in all of Asia where wary travellers can rest their bodies after a hard day of sightseeing or shopping. We have listed them in order of rank below:

1. Tawaraya Ryokan and Hiiragiya Ryokan (tie) - Kyoto, Japan










These two hotels belong to the most famous Japanese ryokans (inns) in the historical city of Kyoto, and are located directly across the alley from each other. Since both of these represent the highest levels of service, it would be difficult to distinguish them from one another.

Both Tawaraya Ryokan and Hiiragaiya Ryokan successfully integrate the fine Japanese traditions and wabi-sabi philosophy we hear so much about in the Western world. Known to emphasize simplicity and purity, the added contemporary conveniences offered make for the perfect combination seasoned travelers expect. Both of these Ryokans also offer an optional Geiko or Maiko geisha dinner.

2. Four Seasons, Chiang Mai Thailand










While this hotel is somewhat smaller in scale than the much more expansive Mandarin Oriental Dhara Dhevi in Chiang Mai, the Four Seasons lures travellers with its understated sense of luxury. It encompasses an intimate air that has been compared to a Zen-like feel. To make you feel right at home, the Four Seasons staff are truly sincere and kind. Whatever your wishes, nothing seems too much or too hard. The added Four Season’s Kid’s Club offers families a luxury travel experience rarely found elsewhere. Hotel guests can also choose to partake in the heavenly Spa or cooking classes.
http://www.fourseasons.com/chiangmai/

3. Mandarin Oriental Hong Kong and Mandarin Oriental Bangkok (tie)










The Mandarin hotel in Hong Kong represents understated luxury. Travellers find this peaceful within a noisy, bustling city. Recent renovations has seen the Mandarin’s former balconies being converted to lounge/study area extensions, offering stunning Victoria Harbour views to boost.

The hotel also boasts a 130-year old history of tradition and has long held its own as a hotel with the highest level of service. It’s breakfast buffet is legendary and many say it might be the largest, varied breakfast buffet in all of Asia.

4. Gora Kadan Ryokan - Hakone, Japan










The Gora Kadan hotel is situated a 45-minute bullet train ride from Tokyo. It is a quiet, Shinto-Buddhist like oasis. The hotel offers its guests rejuvenating hot mineral springs. The Gora Kadan is the perfect blend of traditional Japanese ryokan hospitality with modern Western design. The hotel’s original building dates back some 300 years and used to be the summer home of the Kan’in-No-Miya imperial family.

5. Raffles Grand Hotel D’Angkor and Amansara - Siem Reap, Cambodia (tie)









Usually described as a luxury five-star hotel/resort, the Raffles Grand Hotel D’Angkorwhile Amansara, part of the Aman Resorts, fits into a higher - elite - category.

The majestic hotel sports an early 20th Century French colonial style while the Amansara is the former guesthouse of Cambodia’s King Sihanouk. The Raffles offers guests many opportunities to mingle with others and is open and airy, while the Amansara is an altogether more private hotel, ideal for those wishing for a bit of privacy after their travels.

6. Peninsula Hotel - Tokyo, Japan










The Peninsula hotel has the best luxury hotel location in Tokyo. It is situated directly across from the lovely Hibiya Park, on the Imperial grounds. Nearby is the popular Ginza shopping district, offering travellers every conceivable wares. The 24-storey hotel was designed by architect Kuzukiyo Sato to look like a giant Japanese lantern. The Peninsula is a successful fusion of traditional Japanese hospitality with understated luxury.

7. Four Seasons - Shanghai, China










The Four Seasons offers a calm interior against the bustle of the outside world, with a high level of service. You can be assured of resting in comfort while your needs are being taken care off. Executive travellers accompanied with their kids can enjoy the range of suites with extra room for kids.

8. Banyan Tree Lijiang — Yunnan, China and Hotel of Modern Art - Guilin, China (tie)










Situated outside the UNESCO World Heritage Site of Lijiang is the Banyan Tree Lijiang hotel. All 55 of its villas overlook the Jade Dragon Snow Mountain, allowing guests to enjoy a spiritual soul-searching atmosphere. The hotel’s Spa offers massages from its Thai staff.










Founded by a Taiwanese business entrepreneur in 1997, the Hotel of Modern Art was and represents a lovely balance of world class sculpture, architecture, and art. It is set against the backdrop of lush grounds. The hotel offers a relaxed, warm ambiance, making you feel right at home.

9. Sofitel Metropole - Hanoi, Vietnam










The Metropole was built in 1901 and combines wonderful French colonial architecture with Vietnam’s cultural traditions. While all rooms are not created equal, the best of them all is the Opera Suite for sure.

10. Maison Souvannaphoum Hotel — Luang Prabang, Laos










Maison Souvannaphoum used to once be the residence of Prince Souvannaphouma. The small hotel is a boutique French-colonial inspired property that is the perfect place to immerse oneself in the local Laotian culture. A friendly, intimate service offers guests a chance to rest their bones with the knowledge they are being taken care off just like with close relatives. Visitors might be delighted to be located on the street for the daily early morning Buddhist monks’ rice offerings.

Credits. MSNBC

Photo credits:

Hiiragiya Ryokan
Four Seasons, Chiang Mai, Thailand
Mandarin Oriental Hong Kong
Gora Kadan hotel
Raffles Grand Hotel D’Angkor
Peninsula Hotel Tokyo Japan
Four Seasons Shanghai
Banyan Tree Lijiang
Sofitel Metropole – Hanoi
Maison Souvannaphoum


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

*Welcome To Iran!* 

Kish Island: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=737038&highlight=iran









Tehran: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351718









Esfahan: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=793892









Persepolis: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=305896


----------



## PlayasCity (Aug 10, 2008)

De Viaje

*Mazatlan, Mexico*


----------



## PlayasCity (Aug 10, 2008)

De Viaje

*Mexico City, Mexico*


----------



## Rasputin (Apr 28, 2006)

Bitxofo said:


> I only could rescue these:
> BEiJiNG: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=279772


I WANT TO TASTE THIS KIND OF FOOD SOMEDAY.... I CAN'T BELIEVE IT CAN BE EATEN BUT THERE'S THE PROOF ALREADY! A SIDE DISH FOR A BOTTLE OF BEER. :cheers:


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

Some of mine, the threads can be found in my signature.

*Srinagar*, India










*Parkachik*, Indian Himalaya (On the photo: Nun and Kun, both +7000m)










High above *Panikhar*, Indian Himalaya









*

Thiksay*, India










Close to *Pakistan*, Indian Himalaya










*Leh*, India










*Mandi, *India










*Gwalior*, India










*New Delhi*, India










*Orccha*, India










*Varanasi*, India










More to come....


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Click below and enjoy!


----------



## PlayasCity (Aug 10, 2008)

Rasputin said:


> I WANT TO TASTE THIS KIND OF FOOD SOMEDAY.... I CAN'T BELIEVE IT CAN BE EATEN BUT THERE'S THE PROOF ALREADY! A SIDE DISH FOR A BOTTLE OF BEER. :cheers:


:lol: :lol:

not only in China... come to Oaxaca... kay:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

My last Euro tour (July, 2009):

Lucerne, Switzerland









Basel, Switzerland









St. Gallen, Switzerland









Swiss Mountain Passes (UnUrban)









Innsbruck, Austria









Salzburg, Austria









More to come. 

Ps: some mod could clean this thread up removing some posts


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Germany 09:


----------



## martinatycova (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone..

That was really amazing photos I ever seen in my life. And you are great photographers and I made the collection of these photos.
Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Mercato (Mar 26, 2007)

*Copenhagen, Autumn 2010*



Mercato said:


> Bishop Absalon was credited for building up Copenhagen into an important military post





Mercato said:


> French Embassy
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mercato said:


> central bank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mercato (Mar 26, 2007)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*



Mercato said:


>





Mercato said:


> City Hall





Mercato said:


> Hans Christian Andersen ... it's quite a big statue


----------



## Spikespiegel (Jul 13, 2009)

The building you posted as the "Central Bank" is just the headquarters of a Danish bank.

This is the central bank:


----------



## Mercato (Mar 26, 2007)

*Copenhagen*

^^ ooops, my bad.  Thanks!



Mercato said:


>





Mercato said:


>





Mercato said:


>





Mercato said:


>


----------



## Mercato (Mar 26, 2007)

*Copenhagen*



Mercato said:


> Bishop Absalon from the 11th century


----------



## Mercato (Mar 26, 2007)

*Copenhagen*



Mercato said:


>


----------



## Mercato (Mar 26, 2007)

Mercato said:


>


----------



## Mercato (Mar 26, 2007)

*Copenhagen*



Mercato said:


>


----------



## Mercato (Mar 26, 2007)

*Copenhagen*



Mercato said:


>


----------



## fullybooked22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice photos


----------



## Lazy Traveler (Mar 16, 2011)

^^ the rule from Thread Starter on the first post is 1 city 1 photo right?


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

*Don Khon, Laos* (4000 islands/Siphandon)


----------



## Mercato (Mar 26, 2007)

That was in honour of ThreadStarter's great city of Copenhagen. :lol:



Mercato said:


> :wave:





Mercato said:


> :dj:


G'Day, Mate...

:wave:


----------



## Mercato (Mar 26, 2007)

*Amsterdam*



Mercato said:


>


----------



## Mercato (Mar 26, 2007)

*Chicago*



Mercato said:


>


----------



## Mercato (Mar 26, 2007)

*Westminster, London*

the afternoon before the royal wedding of William and Kate 



Mercato said:


>


----------



## Mercato (Mar 26, 2007)

*Leuven, Belgium*



Mercato said:


>


:colgate:


----------



## Mercato (Mar 26, 2007)

*Brussels in Winter*

Grote Markt

The Maison du Roi (King's House), or Broodhuis (Breadhouse).


Mercato said:


>


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

^^ Looks like the pic was taken last week. #worstsummerever


----------



## Mercato (Mar 26, 2007)

^^ Brussels in Winter, just as the title says.


----------



## Mercato (Mar 26, 2007)

*Ciudad de México, Distrito Federal*

2008


Mercato said:


> recap of one of my most favourite cities
> 
> Palacio de Bellas Artes







*Narciso Serradel Sevilla, 1862.
A donde irá veloz y fatigada
La golondrina que de aquí se va
O si en el viento se hallará extraviada
Buscando abrigo y no lo encontrará.

Junto a mi lecho le formaré su nido
En donde pueda la estación pasar
Tambien yo estoy en la región perdido
Oh cielo santo y sin poder volar.*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

beautiful song!


----------



## Mercato (Mar 26, 2007)

^^ It's the traditional Mexican Folk Song for all Travellers. The swallow (la golondrina) personifies the traveller. 

Here is an old 1883 English version.

_LA GOLONDRINA
(English words Thos. M. Westrup, ca. 1883)

Whither so swiftly flies the timid swallow,
What distant bourne seeks her untiring wing?
To reach it safe, what needle does she follow,
When darkness wraps the poor, wee storm-tossed thing?
To build her nest near to my couch, I'll call her;
Why go so far bright and warm skies to keep!
Safe would she be; no evil should befall her,
For I am an exile sad, too sad to weep;

My fatherland is dear, but I too left it;
Far am I from the spot where I was born;
Cheerless is life, fierce storms of joy bereft it;
Made me an exile lifelong and forlorn.
Come then to me, sweet feathered pilgrim stranger;
Oh! Let me clasp thee to my loving breast,
And list thy warbling low, secure from danger,
Unwonted tears bringing relief and rest._


----------



## Mercato (Mar 26, 2007)

*Barcelona, Catalunya, España*

April 2010. when the Iceland E-Volcano (Eyjafjallajökull) erupted.

Cristóbal Colón. Christopher Columbus.


Mercato said:


>


----------



## Mercato (Mar 26, 2007)

*Sharjah, United Arab Emirates*



Mercato said:


>


----------



## Mercato (Mar 26, 2007)

*Anchorage, Alaska*



Mercato said:


> My Snowy Valentine :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Feb 2010


Anchorage Convention & Visitor's Bureau


Mercato said:


> Cold as ice... daytime temperatures minus 6 deg C or 21 deg F... evening temperatures at minus 11 deg C or 12 deg F


:colgate:


----------



## Mercato (Mar 26, 2007)

*Atlanta, Georgia*

September 10, 2011 


Mercato said:


> One of the coolest State Anthems I ever heard. Jazz rendition by the great Billie Holiday.


----------



## Mercato (Mar 26, 2007)

Mercato said:


>





Mercato said:


>


----------



## Mercato (Mar 26, 2007)

*City of Monterey, Northern California*



Mercato said:


>


----------



## Mercato (Mar 26, 2007)

*Carmel-by-the-Sea, Northern California*



Mercato said:


>


----------



## Lazy Traveler (Mar 16, 2011)

^^ caramel by the sea is very classic and gorgeous


----------



## SSC_Sarajevo (Feb 10, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

"Unique Experience" - Your next travel destination 2012 - Bosnia and Herzegovina !

http://unique-experience.weebly.com/


----------



## SSC_Sarajevo (Feb 10, 2010)

From *Sarajevo*, Bosnia and Herzegovina with *LOVE *!


----------



## jnsmith123 (Dec 22, 2011)

This is very good.


----------



## jnsmith123 (Dec 22, 2011)

This will be better one.


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Vilafamès , in spain


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Toros en Soneja, spain


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Loannt (Jan 31, 2012)

nice picture!
* Irina Shayk 2012*
*Crystal Renn 2012*

Dita Von Teese 2012


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Valencia 2012. Spain.
Historic city center.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Valencia, spain, historic city center. Street art.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Valencia (spain), Cabanyal. Popular and original houses.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Valencia Fiesta (Fallas 2012) "Leonardo da Vinci"

More about Festival Valencia "fallas" : cheapflights

http://news.cheapflights.co.uk/fall-for-las-fallas-festival-valencia-this-weekend/


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*



Las Fallas , Valencia

Click to expand...

, spain:banana:*
_SPAIN IS A country renowned for its unique festivals and distinctive culture. Of course, what comes most immediately to mind is the Fiesta of San Fermin (Running of the Bulls) and La Tomatina, that outlandish event where people pelt, and get pelted with tomatoes. With the spotlight firmly pointed at these it seems that Las Fallas has taken a back seat. This fact would surprise anyone who has attended the event, as it is an explosive, smokey, rowdy five-day celebration of fire where the beautiful coastal town of Valencia is set on flames.:cheers:

More:_ about Fallas:
http://www.australiantimes.co.uk/travel/las-fallas-–-the-festival-of-fire-2.htm

http://www.liligo.co.uk/travel-blog...fallas-is-there-any-better-spring-party-8240/

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=89513229#post89513229


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Shot at 2012-03-10
Historic center, Valencia, spain . Fallas festival.


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Valencia, historic center (spain)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jorge1993qroo (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi, I'm have photos of my city Chetumal, and I want show you.
I don't speak englisch very well. 



















Greetings.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Beograd, the capital of Serbia* - Trip 1, summer 2010
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=69382235&postcount=142










*Beograd, the capital of Serbia* - Trip 2, spring 2011
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=79874536&postcount=199


164_DSC_1390 by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Vienna/Wien - the capital of Austria* - Trip 1
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1291201










*Vienna/Wien - the capital of Austria* - Trip 2
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=70653905&postcount=133


DSCF5986 by cinx_ro, on Flickr

*Budapest - the capital of Hungary*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=71168551&postcount=2


IMG_5704 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Palić (Serbian Cyrillic: Палић, Hungarian Palics), Vojvodina, Serbia* - autumn 2010
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=69439523&postcount=14










*Subotica (Serbian Cyrillic: Суботица, Hungarian: Szabadka), Vojvodina, Serbia* - autumn 2010
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=69439669&postcount=18










*Szeged, Csongrád, Hungary* - Trip 1 - autumn 2010
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=69439775&postcount=22


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Gyula (Romanian: Jula), Békés, Hungary* - spring 2011
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthreadphp?p=74982045&postcount=13










*Békéscsaba (German: Tschabe, Romanian: Bichişciaba, Slovak: Békešská Čaba), Békés, Hungary* - spring 2011
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=74984457&postcount=34










*Szeged, Csongrád, Hungary* - Trip 2 - spring 2011
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=74985333&postcount=49


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zrenjanin (Serbian Cyrillic: Зрењанин, Hungarian: Nagybecskerek, German: Großbetschkerek, Romanian: Becicherecu Mare), Banat, Vojvodina, Serbia* - autumn 2010
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=69438185&postcount=16










*Novi Sad (Serbian Cyrillic: Нови Сад), capital of province Vojvodina, Serbia* - autumn 2010
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=69438185&postcount=16


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1441955 - autumn 2011

*Niš (Serbian Cyrillic: Ниш), Serbia*

Niš Fortress by cinxxx, on Flickr

Đavolja Varoš (Serbian Cyrillic: Ђавоља варош, meaning "Devil's Town")

Devil's Town by cinxxx, on Flickr

and nice pictures from the road

Nis - Devil's Town by cinxxx, on Flickr


Nis - Devil's Town by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=69441223&postcount=39

*Roadtrip around the Danube in Serbia & Romania* - Timisoara - Vrsac - Smederevo - Ram - Derdap Nat. Park - Orsova - Moldova Noua - Timisoara *- autumn 2010*


Portile de Fier I - Orsova by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Vršac* (Serbian Cyrillic: Вршац, Romanian: Vârşeţ), Banat, Vojvodina, Serbia

Vrsac by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bela Crkva (Serbian Cyrillic: Бела Црква), Banat, Vojvodina, Serbia

Lac Bela Crkva by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Smederevo *(Serbian Cyrillic: Смедерево), Serbia

Smederevo by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Golubac* (Serbian Cyrillic: Голубац), Serbia

Cetate Golubac by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Donji Milanovac* (Serbian: Доњи Милановац), Serbia

IMG_4878 by cinxxx, on Flickr

bonus:

Orsova - Moldova Noua by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Salzburg, capital of Salzburg Land, Austria* - spring 2012
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1501030


Salzburg - Hohensalzburg Castle by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Frankfurt am Main, Hessen, Germany* - August 2008
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=70904923&postcount=104


IMG_5613 by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Heidelberg, Baden-Württemberg, Germany*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=70907285&postcount=129


DSCF1236 by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Erlangen, Franken, Bayern, Germany* - January 2011
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=70662543&postcount=2


DSCF6404 by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Nürnberg, Franken, Bayern, Germany* - January 2011
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=70683685&postcount=36


DSCF6630 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Erlangen, Franken, Bayern, Germany* - March 2011
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=74812211&postcount=146










*Bamberg, Franken, Bayern, Germany* - March 2011
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=74814233&postcount=163










*Würzburg, Franken, Bayern, Germany* - March 2011
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=74921721&postcount=194


P1000904 by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Regensburg, Oberpfalz, Bayern, Germany* - March 2011
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=74949579&postcount=216


P1010107 by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Munich, Bayern, Germany* - March 2011
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=74959411&postcount=248


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Würzburg, Franken, Bayern, Germany* - April 2011
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=76851449&postcount=263










*Bamberg, Franken, Bayern, Germany* - April 2011
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=77002759&postcount=302










*Fürth, Franken, Bayern, Germany* - April 2011
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=77004013&postcount=308










*Nürnberg, Franken, Bayern, Germany* - April 2011
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=77010505&postcount=324










*Munich, Bayern, Germany* - April 2011
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=77063207&postcount=339
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=77076247&postcount=383


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Freising, Bayern, Germany* - July 2011
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=82238236&postcount=398


P1030883 by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Memmelsdorf, Franken, Bayern, Germany* - July 2011
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=82361314&postcount=408


P1030435 by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Forchheim, Franken, Bayern, Germany* - July 2011
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=82419038&postcount=419


Vom Geben, Nehmen und Halten by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Ansbach, Franken, Bayern, Germany* - July 2011
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=82446928&postcount=431


Grüne Nacht Ansbach by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Bayreuth, Franken, Bayern, Germany* - July 2011
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=82480530&postcount=464


Bayreuth by cinxxx, on Flickr/]cinxxx[/url], on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ingolstadt, Bayern, Germany* - winter 2012
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87022149&postcount=496
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=88704883&postcount=520










*Munich, Bayern, Germany* - winter 2012
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87208420&postcount=514










*Regensburg, Oberpfalz, Bayern, Germany* - winter 2012
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=88486722&postcount=519


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Prien and Chiemsee, Bayern, Germany* - March 2012
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=89581377&postcount=533


Chiemsee (Prien) by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Neurburg an der Donau, Bayern, Germany* - March 2012
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=89838955&postcount=546


Neuburg an der Donau by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Munich - Allianz Arena, Bayern, Germany* - March 2012
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=89866447&postcount=569


München - Allianz Arena by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Walhalla Memorial in Donaustauf, Oberpfalz, Bayern, Germany* - March 2012
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=90079844&postcount=584


Walhalla, Donaustauf by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Dachau KZ Lager and City Center, Bayern, Germany* - March 2012
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90129325&postcount=596


Dachau - KZ Denkmal by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Moncofa beach, spain.

Moncofa por pretphoto, en Flickr

Mascarell (Nules), spain

Mascarell por pretphoto, en Flickr

Nules beach, spain

villas  por pretphoto, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benimaclet, Valencia , spain. Original houses.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Valencia, historic city center


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mercato (Mar 26, 2007)

jorge1993qroo said:


> Hi, I'm have photos of my city Chetumal, and I want show you.
> I don't speak englisch very well.
> 
> 
> ...


 Is this Chetumal in Quintana Roo? :cheers2: Thanks!


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber* - April 2012
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=90485252&postcount=637


Rothenburg ob der Tauber by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Nules playa por pretphoto, en Flickr
Nules playa, spain


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Valencia, spain


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Schaffhausen (Swiss German: Schafuuse)* - April 2012
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=90568417&postcount=3


Schaffhausen (CH) - Innenstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr

*The Rhine Falls (Rheinfall in German) is the largest plain waterfall in Europe* - April 2012
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90568802&postcount=11


Schaffhausen (CH) - Rheinfall by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Wil, Sank Gallen* - April 2012
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=90583977&postcount=13


Wil (CH) by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Zurich (German: Zürich; Swiss German: Züri)* - April 2012
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=90601105&postcount=33


P1080814 by cinxxx, on Flickr


*Appenzell, Appenzell Innerrhoden* - April 2012
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=90693906&postcount=83


Appenzell (CH) by cinxxx, on Flickr

*St. Gallen or St. Gall; French: Saint-Gall; Italian: San Gallo; Romansh: Son Gagl* - April 2012
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=90769305&postcount=104


Sankt Gallen (CH) by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Valencia, spain / Huerta, L'horta.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
 Valencia, may2012

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Burghausen, Altötting, Bayern - May 2012*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=91103442&postcount=701


Burghausen (DE) by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Pinedo por pretphoto, en Flickr
Pinedo, Valencia, spain


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Valencia street circuit, F1


Circuito de Valencia por pretphoto, en Flickr


----------



## avasheshid2 (Aug 30, 2012)

The attractive images by you.


----------



## Mercato (Mar 26, 2007)

*Campinas, Brazil*

Boa tarde. Saudações de Campinas, perto do meu coração. Tome cuidado.
Greetings y'all from Campinas.  Muito obrigado. :cheers2:


Mercato said:


>


----------



## Brandon32 (Dec 27, 2008)

bILOcano said:


> It's More Fun in the Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funny and beautiful!


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Moncofa beach , Spain


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Phuket June 2012*:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1526229&highlight=

Untitled by artifiedme, on Flickr
*Hong Kong(plus macau) December 2012*:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1584933

Fruit Market - Mongkok by artifiedme, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

A couple of photos from my recent trip to Myanmar.

The entire thread can be found here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1603501



U Bein Bridge at Sunset, Amarapura, Myanmar by JH_1982, on Flickr


Young monks at Hsinbyume Paya, Mingun, Myanmar by JH_1982, on Flickr


Shwezigon Paya, Nyaung U by JH_1982, on Flickr


Sunset at Inle Lake by JH_1982, on Flickr


View across the Central Plain of Bagan from Shwesandaw Paya by JH_1982, on Flickr


Sunset in Bagan by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## wenshaoha (Aug 16, 2013)

it's very beautiful..thanks for seeing!! Looking forward to it! 

pandora jewelry sale michael kors watch cheap Pandora beads


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Mediterranean beach typical houses. *Nules (Spain)*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lemangel (Nov 15, 2011)

Juana Diaz, Puerto Rico 








[/url]
DSC_1562 by lemangel, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6376 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6377 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6379 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6384 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6388 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Metz, France


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Porto, Portugal


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More from Mongolia

IMG_6390 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6392 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6398 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6399 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6400 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

beautiful, impressive


----------



## AKKS (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome 4K Drone Footage of Bali, Nusa Penida and Yogyakarta.


----------



## AKKS (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome 4K drone footage of South Florida beaches. The infrastructure of Brickell and Sunny Isles Beach can be seen very well.


----------



## AKKS (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome 4K drone footage of Kenya and with nice shots of the Nairobi skyline from Westlands.


----------



## AKKS (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome 4K drone footage of Florida'sGulf Coast Beaches!


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

swans and ducks in the Vltava, Prague, Czech Republic


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mongolia continues..

IMG_6441_LI by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6470 (2)_LI by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6482 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6483 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6488 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## AKKS (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome 4K drone footage of Belize in February - March of 2020 just prior to the Covid-19 pandemic.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Morocco

IMG_3578_LI by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3597 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5354 (3)_LI by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sapporo, Japan

IMG_6550_LI by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6552 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6556 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6558 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6559 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sapporo, Japan 

IMG_6572 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6574 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6576 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6595 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## AKKS (Sep 13, 2012)

Bahia Las Aguilas con Bachata Sensual


----------

